# Nipple Tray?



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, no?

I personally love them 

Do you use them or milk crates ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

i use a steel tool box, due that i am still using a pickup, but when i get my sprinter, i will go back to the trays. Did i mention i like nipples?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i use em':yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I have full trays all the time one for 1/2 and 3/4 brass nipples.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Trays for 1/2, 3/4 and 1 inch.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I keep tote 66 trays in 

1/2 - 1 

Brass 
Black
Galvanized

They save a lot of time. By the time you figure labor it's cheaper to buys the totes rather than mess around with the nipple chuck in the threader or run to the store.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Check out Shubees site. Click on the plumbing tools. They have a combination 1/2"-3/4" nipple tray made of plastic.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

We keep 1-1-4" thru 2" trays at the shop for larger piping jobs. They come in handy.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We carried 1/2" through 2" of galvanized and 1/2" and 3/4" of brass.

Mark


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> We carried 1/2" through 2" of galvanized and 1/2" and 3/4" of brass.
> 
> Mark



We used to carry up to 1"


----------



## cougfan (Jan 2, 2009)

Love nipple trays 1/2"-1" and 4 rows of brass on 1/2"&3/4"


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I've got 1/2", 3/4", 1" nipple trays, milk crates for galvy fittings. Gas fittings and nipples are in a bucket and seldom used. Larger nipples and fittings are in cardboard boxes.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice, yea, that's what I used to do as well


----------



## tamor67 (Dec 13, 2008)

yup, We use'm 1/2" 3/4" 1"


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Still talking about those kind of nipples???:laughing:*


----------

